# fuel port issue



## hidden1 (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a 91 plymouth grand voyager and having fuel issues and the pin in the pressure port for testing pressure broke inside the port.
Do those fuel rails come apart at the curve area or will i have to remove it from every injector all the way around the motor to get rail out?I have the 3 front injectors off the rail but wasnt sure about the corner joint where rail curves to other 3 injectors.

Is there a better option since i can now at least get inside the port some since rail can be turned ?
Any ideas on best way to remove that broke off inside part of valve-looks like tire core?
Any info is appreciated


----------



## hidden1 (Feb 3, 2008)

i got it out finally but wanted to know if these are made differently than the ones on tire cores?
-looks like a dealer item if available, it isnt found in local auto parts stores


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Probably very likely to be a dealership item.


----------



## hidden1 (Feb 3, 2008)

Nope not even the dealer has this Fuel core an the AC an tire ones are too short for the test port pressure tester to get a reading.
I've never had this much trouble locating a replaceable part on a car in a loooong time..Even a bit tough finding online.

Any links to company that may supply them?

Also can I just remove the valve in the port an use rubber an clamp to gauge an test pressure that way when running ,like u do at fuel filter,or is it a must regarding pressure that I keep the core in ?

I need a accurate read since core in it now is too short for screw in psi tester to read.
I put new pump in an need accurate reading near fuel rail .
Thanks


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Junk yard?

Why didn't the dealer have one?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Nope not even the dealer has this Fuel core an the AC an tire ones are too short for the test port pressure tester to get a reading.


Ayuh,.... The extra long, 'n the little short tire valve cores are completely interchangeable,....


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Do not use tire cores in your fuel system. The seals will not hold up to gas. You will develop a leak and an engine fire.
Find a junkyard and take one from an old car. The entire fuel rail is the only way to get a new one.


----------

